# Mount Snow:  Pre-Season Turns on 11/24 and 11/26



## thetrailboss (Nov 20, 2006)

Weather and conditions permitting, I will probably be here.  Why you ask?  Well, it is closer to 91 than K-mart; it's also en route between the NEK and Worcester, MA (where I have to go to see inlaws).  And it hopefully will be less crowded than the big K.  

PM for more details....


----------



## roark (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe on Sunday, depends on what Snow has open vs what K has open.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 21, 2006)

Sneaux plans on opening turkey day but may be downloading.  Look for upper canyon, river run and chute first with additional as weather permits


----------



## roark (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm planning on being there early tomorrow for a short session - will still have to cook the bird!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 22, 2006)

I am on the fence, re: Friday at Snow.  Just ran some calcs and it is almost the same distance and time, all things considered.  

May do Snow on Sunday.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

Just so you know - they are downloading at Mount Snow this weekend. I would opt for Killington if I had to choose. For all the flack Killington gets for not opening earlier via downloading (by me too, I admit), when you have a top-to-bottom option vs downloading options, the T2B looks more attractive...

Or you can just come down to Jiminy on Saturday instead...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 22, 2006)

Jiminy:  I'd better take a raincheck.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Jiminy:  I'd better take a raincheck.



Just teasing. It wouldn't be worth the drive down anyway, especially with Killington right up the road...


----------



## roark (Nov 22, 2006)

Greg said:


> Just so you know - they are downloading at Mount Snow this weekend. I would opt for Killington if I had to choose. For all the flack Killington gets for not opening earlier via downloading (by me too, I admit), when you have a top-to-bottom option vs downloading options, the T2B looks more attractive...


Yes, but I'd rather have Chute than anything that will be open at K. And hopefully there are less people there. ;-)


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

roark said:


> Yes, but I'd rather have Chute than anything that will be open at K. And hopefully there are less people there. ;-)



Agreed, totally. [POST="123948"]2knees set me straight[/POST]. Chute will be the most challenge in the East this weekend, by far. I take it back, TTB. Go to Snow on Friday.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 22, 2006)

If weather cooperates they may not have to download on friday.  They are opening tomorow downloading but are trying to get standard open asap.  Employee/dependant passes are blacked out through the weekend, so I will be at the big  game watching the Monadnock Fighting Huskies whump the keene bleak birds again.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 22, 2006)

So you think that Chute will be worth it?  I've never been to Snow.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> So you think that Chute will be worth it?  I've never been to Snow.



No. I take it all back (*[POST="123986"]click[/POST]*). Sorry for the confusion. Go to Killington.


----------



## roark (Nov 22, 2006)

tree_skier said:


> If weather cooperates they may not have to download on friday. They are opening tomorow downloading but are trying to get standard open asap. Employee/dependant passes are blacked out through the weekend, so I will be at the big game watching the Monadnock Fighting Huskies whump the keene bleak birds again.


Your alma matter?


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

Greg said:


> No. I take it all back (*[POST="123986"]click[/POST]*). Sorry for the confusion. Go to Killington.



[POST="124004"]I'm a dummy.[/POST] So, yes, TTB - make a visit to Mount Snow one of those days, at least...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2006)

Just too many choices all at once, sux don't it. :smash:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 22, 2006)

What is cool about Chute?


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> What is cool about Chute?



Steeper than anything else you're going to get this weekend. It's a straight, down the fall line run on the North Face. If it's the run I'm thinking of, it's pretty narrow liftline with lift 10 overhead.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 22, 2006)

roark said:


> Your alma matter?



But of course


----------

